

Campus Party Colombia begins tomorrow -- is anyone else here attending? - h34t
http://www.campus-party.com.co/

======
h34t
I'm a Canadian dev/designer in Colombia for six weeks or so, and my trip just
happened to coincide with this conference so I signed up. I recently left my
last company and am now focused on (1) improving my programming skills and (2)
meeting possible collaborators for future projects/companies. If anyone wants
to meet up in Bogota, shoot me an email.

